# Reading > Philosophical Literature >  What is Love?

## Bruce Bradley

Wow, this is a hard one. I guess what makes it so hard is because there are so many different types of love. 

There is the love you share with your family; I think it would be called an unconditional love. This is a love you only share with you mother, father, brothers, sisters and your children. If you provoke them and they get mad and say they hate you and never want to see you again. Give it time and they will be back. There are some ungodly creatures on earth that could give up this love without bonds but it is very rare. For this is why drug addicts get away with what they do, steeling, lying and cheating. Their parents and family dont like what they are doing but continue to take their crap. The biggest problem with unconditional love, it is a distant love and you dont get be close all the time but is never ending. This is unless you are very young or sorry and still live with your parents. 

I guess you say the next love isnt real, I say this because some would argue there has to be two for it to be love. I personally feel that I love myself and you should too. Some would say that is vane to love ones self. I feel that if you cant love yourself then who will love you. Without a feeling of self-confidence how could you excrete any hormonal courage? Who would want you if you didnt even believe yourself to look and feel good? It is a known fact that all species of humans are attracted to confident people. Where do you think Dictators came from? I am sure that Hitler looked in the mirror and would think I am ugly and every one hates me. No way, he would say, Im the man!! If you dont think it proper to love yourself then at least like yourself for your own self-being. 

Now this brings me one of the most wonderful loves in the history of (for you ladies) Humankind. There is no love as sweet and wonderful as your first love. You wont sleep at night and find it hard to eat. We all have had it once and it was like a dream. Some have it early in life some later. It doesnt matter it will get you sooner or later. I love to see a first love last but most are thrown away as fast as they came to be. Why you may ask? It is because we live in a time that it is much too easy to give up then to try. Its a shame but it is true. Another problem (sorry ladies) is women work too much anymore. They really dont want to have a family. Well ladies and gentlemen I will say this about that (cool hugh, I didnt know I could that either) remember when I wrote earlier about unconditional love, its sad but your parents one day wont be with you anymore. Wouldnt it be nice for them to have a namesake before they are gone and you a new unconditional love? We have lost what life is all about in rush of todays traffic. Life is love and we need to live it everyday. 

We now have gotten to what the last love is and it is true love. True love is not something you can fall into like a first love, it is something you grow with time. It gives you the ability to overlook your partners faults and him yours. This is something we dont have time for anymore and we should make the time. Anyway a true love is one that last forever and it is truly death do us part. Dont get me wrong life has it ups and downs and so does love. You want to live so keep your love alive with you and dont give up. 

Now I know what your thinking who does this guy thinks he is. Well I am older gentleman who is still looking for his true love and has fallen short. I married my first love and it didnt last. I still have faith that my true love is still out there waiting on me and someday I will find her. To explain, I dont think I am anybody just another person lost in a time of lost souls. I am trying to survive and these are my thoughts. I feel that if you have read this far you are soul searching too. I wish you luck in your venture and I hope these words see there way into your heart.

----------


## blazeofglory

Indeed a good analysis of love. A true love never ends, even after separation. A separation can never terminate it, even at times when two souls, whether it is between parents or children or brothers or sisters and between spouses it seems to be not existed extwernally, but it remains deposited. Of course rage, even revenge and at times egos take gripe of them and these things seem to veneer or obscure the love but nothing in the world can annihilate it.

Naturally when a coulple divorces but the bond of love does still goes on

----------


## Ludmila607

[/I]Love is waht makes you understand what no one understand and to stay when no one stays.it is a rare fortune...
o detto....

----------


## Lote-Tree

What is love? - A transcendental moment of happinesss and then it is over.

Love is just a feeling
-Rock Band Darkness

----------


## Granny5

> What is love? - A transcendental moment of happinesss and then it is over.
> 
> Love is just a feeling
> -Rock Band Darkness


Not always, Lote.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Not always, Lote.


99.99999999999999999999% of all human relationships then?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Granny5

> 99.99999999999999999999% of all human relationships then?


You have to think positive!

----------


## Lote-Tree

> You have to think positive!


But you know me Gran I am 110 percent positive  :Biggrin:

----------


## Granny5

> But you know me Gran I am 110 percent positive


I wanted to tell you your poem about Ash was lovely and moving. I'm sorry for your loss.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> I wanted to tell you your poem about Ash was lovely and moving. I'm sorry for your loss.


Thanks Gran. 

I see you will not let me be the Devil's advocate;-)

"When love bekons to you follow love
When it speaks to you believe in love
Even though love's words will shatter your dreams..."

----------


## Granny5

> Thanks Gran. 
> 
> I see you will not let me be the Devil's advocate;-)
> 
> "When love bekons to you follow love
> When it speaks to you believe in love
> Even though love's words will shatter your dreams..."


Could anyone keep you from it? :FRlol:

----------


## Dante Wodehouse

I'm not entirely sure about, this, my being quite young, but what I lack in experience, I make up for in cynicism. People like to think about true love and to an obsessive extent; to so great of one that they seem to be consciously searching and hoping, which results in artificial and manufactured infatuations that are less meaningful than even first love, because what they seek is impersonal.

"There are people who would have never been in love had they not heard love spoken of." ~Fran&#231;ois, Duc De La Rochefoucauld

----------


## Mr. Dr. Ralph

A silly word, more exactly an attachment to the apparent and uninvestigated

----------


## Oniw17

Vulnerability. And an unrealistic subjective ideal. And some strange combination of dopamine, endorphins, neurotrophins, and likely various other chemicals in the brain.

----------


## white camellia

Love is what has the power of transforming, and is what brings you back to your nature.

----------


## blp

> You have to think positive!


And suffer an excess of Yang? No thanks.

----------


## mazHur

Love is the conquerer of hearts
the food of loving souls
like the Best Loser's prize
is like energy, e=mcsquare
is a sweet dream,,,,,
is suffering,,,, 
is the yelling of hearts
is like a body without mind
is like a battlefield where fair ,unfair don't matter
is Me and You !

----------


## Chava

I think love is the most profound emotion i've ever encountered. I love someone, and I've no doubt his feelings are returned, but god i wish he would utterly reject me. I need to try out life and can't stand the cage that relationships are. But again and again I'm seduced by our connection. I'm seduced by your knowledge of me, and I'm utterly sold when you dance down the streets. Tricky business isn't it?

----------


## Anza

Love is when you can't be in the same room with someone without your heart skipping beats, without being consumed by involuntary trembling, without your stomach bottoming out, or your knees becoming weak. You cannot see the person whom you are in love with, without sneaking glances at their face, or losing your breath, or saying something if only to hear _their_ voice respond. You think constantly of the person you're in love with, trading hours of sleep for the opportunity to _wish_ he or she was by your side. You often try to make that person laugh, because you would never wish anything less than "wonderful" on your love. If he or she is sad, you cry.
Love is also a battlefeild, where all warriors are blind, as well as tone-deaf, for your words can be construed so in the game of Love, that tone of voice does not often matter.
Often, though, you love someone who doesn't love you in return, or who cannot. This is because Love is not familiar with boundaries. There is no walls that love cannot simply pass through without a thought. There are no racial or social bounds. Love is everywhere and nowhere. Love is in you, and in me.
There are so many times that people think that they only have the capacity to love one person, or no one at all. But, they discount the capacity of others to love them. I am doing that, right now. I recognise it, but I won't do anything to fix it. Why, you ask? I'm in love.  :Blush:

----------


## Anza

> I think love is the most profound emotion i've ever encountered. I love someone, and I've no doubt his feelings are returned, but god i wish he would utterly reject me. I need to try out life and can't stand the cage that relationships are. But again and again I'm seduced by our connection. I'm seduced by your knowledge of me, and I'm utterly sold when you dance down the streets. Tricky business isn't it?


You mean he loves you and you love him and you aren't happy?
I have loved this guy, John, for three years and I have no idea if the feelings are returned. I would rather he reject me than keep me in the dark. >.< I hate not-knowing.

----------


## mazHur

Love has many faces
has many arms and legs
it rises and falls
like the tides of the ocean
love is mindless
love with mind is lust
true love is nowhere
it's all belly and below
and between
love is kids and family
love is cooking and washing
love is dancing in the bed
a mode of procreation
for women
for men
it's earnig money 
building a home
caring caressing
counter-loving
consolation for his heart
and body
love is nonsense
if coupled with interest
or conditions
people say they love god
blasphemous!
they don't love him
they fear him
they worship him
repent before him
for their sins
love is only found in books
in looks 
but seldom in hearts
so keep loving
until you break off
and find another love
yes, this world is full of love
love and rejoice
or repent 
as the case may be !

----------


## blazeofglory

Love is a kind of weakness, a fear that makes two together, for loneliness is really harrowing.

----------


## grittylit

love is an uncontrolled or subconcious overbearing and dominant feeling or inclination.

----------


## jon1jt

love is crunchy.

----------


## Sweets America

To the original poster:

I am not sure that the love we share with our families is always unconditional. Sometimes our families can be judgemental. Sometimes, if you fall in love with someone and your family doesn't like the person, your whole family can turn their back to you. You were born in your family, but you have not chosen it. I don't like the idea that one has to love his or her mother just because it's his/her mother. This is nonsense to me. Love shouldn't be forced. Sometimes if you are different from the rest of your family, they judge you. This is the difference between a family and a lover. You have not chosen your family, and thus they can be judgemental towards you, but when you choose your lover, you will choose someone who doesn't judge you. This kind of love is more honest to me. Anyhow, I do not think we ever choose to love anyone either, because I think love just falls on us. 

I do not agree either with the old saying that says that 'you have to love yourself if you want the others to love you'. I think that sometimes, people have real trouble with themselves, and it is actually the love that someone else can give them which will restore the love they can feel for themselves. Sometimes we cannot love ourselves without the help of an external person. Looking at ourselves through the eyes of another is sometimes what we need to understand better and see ourselves differently.
I do not think that human beings are necessarily attracted to confident people. You talk about political matters, but love is different, I think. I do not need to be with someone who is extra confident. Both of the lovers can actually gain in confidence together. This is what is interesting also in love, it can reveal the best of ourselves, and make us stronger.

Women work too much, you say? What about men? I agree that when people work too much, they might not have enough time for love. Then it depends on their priorities. Mine has always been love, so I know what you mean. But, you should ask yourself why you blame women more than men. And, about what you say after, I'm not sure people should have kids just so that their parents have a namesake. 

I agree with what you say about true love. Something that grows with time. Something that doesn't make people give up.

----------


## Bruce Bradley

There was a time when love was the american dream and now it seems it is a nightmare. I still feel that there is room for love in this day and time. We just got to want and hold true to it again.

Love gives life meaning and adventure that you can't get by yourself. Basically I guess it is what you make it. If you and your lover take it serious than it is a serious love affair. If you don't it is a fling and doesn't mean anything. Irreguardless there is love hidden in life for you if you find it. If not when you get older it is an awful lonely life.

Anyway, thanks for the replys.

Bruce

----------


## adampearson

Love is one of mysterious things that we have slapped a name on but that words are insufficient to describe. It's an asymptote that words can merely approach but never penetrate. In fact, if you have not experienced love, than descriptions of it are meaningless. Words of love can only serve as a reminder of feelings already experienced but cannot under any circumstances be the full embodiment of it.

That being said, if you could see my wife in her pajamas and furry slippers, gently removing her tiny little classes from her adorable little face, you would understand love, no words needed. Guaranteed.

----------


## blazeofglory

> What is love? - A transcendental moment of happinesss and then it is over.
> 
> Love is just a feeling
> -Rock Band Darkness


What about the feeling? Even if one parts through a divorce or mortally the memory goes on intensely, and separation is a moment's decision and love is a very strong knot. One can not un-love or efface the memory so deeply engraved on our hearts. 

Lote - tree. Love never dies. Can be unmanifest, misunderstood or mistaken but never becomes over.

----------


## Gadget Girl

Love is a battlefield.

----------


## NikolaiI

First loves are lost mostly because we don't know what to do with it, how to build a relationship. Anza gave a wonderful description of love, but that, I believe, is being in love, and isn't the same thing as love as an action. Being in love is crucial to a relationship, but if we fall in love we invariably fall out of love. However if we've been building a relationship and attachment to someone, then falling out of love doesn't mean the end of the relationship by a long shot. Isn't that what falling in love is? Becoming attached?

Bruce you're missing the boat by a long shot when you make absolutes, like all parents unconditionally love their children (I know you didn't quite say those words, but it seems that's what you meant). There's nothing absolute in human nature like that. Some people are unable to love, such as psychopaths or narcissists, or, really, many who have BPD (not bipolar, but borderline personality disorder)...

I'll write more later.

----------


## Lily Adams

Beep-boop-bop-bop. I looked it up. On Wikipedia.

I was reading The Power of Myth by Joseph Campbell and he was talking about love. He said there's three kinds:

eros (physical love, the "animal" portion of love)
agape (brotherly love, sympathy)
and amor (an intimate connection)

Eros and agape are impersonal. Amor is personal. Amor is an actual connection with someone. But according to Wikipedia there are more love styles.

----------


## JBI

In the sense of between two people who seek each other, naturally it is a mathematical phenomenon.

Accepting somewhat of an interpretation on Rousseau's Tabula Rasa theory, we see that as a person progresses, all tastes are acquired. That being said, one may find the perfect counterpart in the most agreeable person. This being in not just aesthetic fields, but in capability, wealth, and other matters. Naturally there will always be a "best match" out there somewhere, though I highly doubt that there is a "true" match, in the serendipity sense, or that the perfect match is ever really found, or that the perfect match is always the same person throughout a lifetime. 

Love between family members is however, a different matter. I believe that that is based upon an accepted dogma that one is required to love ones family. Through this, one usually accepts them. Another note is that one is shaped by their family, and therefore have similar tastes, and can mathematically work with someone else.

----------


## PrinceMyshkin

Knowing (and loving) you as I do, I'm not surprised by the articulateness of what you say, the thoughtfulness of it. I would like to interject a comment or two:



> To the original poster:
> 
> I am not sure that the love we share with our families is always unconditional. Sometimes our families can be judgemental. Sometimes, if you fall in love with someone and your family doesn't like the person, your whole family can turn their back to you. You were born in your family, but you have not chosen it. I don't like the idea that one has to love his or her mother just because it's his/her mother. This is nonsense to me. Love shouldn't be forced. Sometimes if you are different from the rest of your family, they judge you. And of what use or how genuine is love that is prescribed by this or that rule? Loving my children as deeply as I do, I hope I have never communicated to them that they owe me love in return. Indeed (a trivial point perhaps) remembering my own terror lest I overlook a mother's or father's day, I forbade my kinds to honour me on father's day.... but whenthey do, I am overjoyed.This is the difference between a family and a lover. You have not chosen your family, and thus they can be judgemental towards you, but when you choose your lover, you will choose someone who doesn't judge you. This kind of love is more honest to me. Anyhow, I do not think we ever choose to love anyone either, because I think love just falls on us. Or does seem that way at times - but even then, one has some degree of choice in whether to be fallen on or not. Love without free will - obsessive love - is not I believe worth very much in the end. 
> 
> I do not agree either with the old saying that says that 'you have to love yourself if you want the others to love you'. I think that sometimes, people have real trouble with themselves, and it is actually the love that someone else can give them which will restore the love they can feel for themselves. Sometimes we cannot love ourselves without the help of an external person. Indeed, should one or can one ever love oneself unless one has at least once offered love - without the obligation of being loved in return - and has been lucky enough to be loved, freely, by some other? Looking at ourselves through the eyes of another is sometimes what we need to understand better and see ourselves differently.Bravo!
> I do not think that human beings are necessarily attracted to confident people.Oh, but I suspect that they are - not so much out of genuine love of that other but when they suffer from low self-esteem and hope that some of the other's self-confidence will rub off on to them. Which it may do, for a time, but likely will not last unless one finds confidence within oneself/ You talk about political matters, but love is different, I think. I do not need to be with someone who is extra confident. Both of the lovers can actually gain in confidence together. This is what is interesting also in love, it can reveal the best of ourselves, and make us stronger.
> 
> Women work too much, you say?Like you, perhaps, I was surprised to hear Bruce express that feeling but noted later that he identified himself as elderly or at least older, so I attribute that feeling on his part to old fashioned values, something along the lines that one should keep one's woman "barefoot and pregnant"!  What about men? I agree that when people work too much, they might not have enough time for love. Then it depends on their priorities. Mine has always been love, so I know what you mean. But, you should ask yourself why you blame women more than men. And, about what you say after, I'm not sure people should have kids just so that their parents have a namesake. 
> 
> I agree with what you say about true love. Something that grows with time. Something that doesn't make people give up.


We spend so much (too d*mned much) time talking about "true" love, blue love, love versus infatuation. &c. instead of _loving_.

----------


## mazHur

Love is like '' No supper , no dance'',,,,love has to pass through guts first !

----------


## Midas

> Love is when you can't be in the same room with someone without your heart skipping beats, without being consumed by involuntary trembling, without your stomach bottoming out, or your knees becoming weak.


I think I would get that feeling if I were in a room alone with one of the 'Sopranos' who was showing signs of itchy fingers.

Joking apart, this is really a thread in which the female of the species really thrives. No, I am not being racist, just a realist. So I kept out.

Anyway, I have posted what to me is the most definitive explanation of both what love is, and what it is not on at least two other threads recently.

The nearest post, though presented in simpler, and less poetically than Sonnet 116 by Shakespeare was the one posted by Blazeofglory. He gets the main point across.

However, if simplicity is what is needed, and presenting a fresh point of view,
it is perhaps one I saw proclaimed on a large billboard outside a gothic style building the other day. It simply said - 'GOD IS LOVE'.

By the way Bruce, on this type of thread subject you might think of rephrasing your opening sentence. If only for some minds. Just a thought.
I know Brits have a penchant (addiction?) for the 'double entendre' as their comedians and comedy movies often illlustrate

----------


## Domer121

All you need is Love.. as stated by the greatest band ever heard.... The Beatles :Smile:

----------


## Bruce Bradley

You know something when I wrote the original post I didn't think so many people cared. I must apoligize because the reply are emotional I can't say that anymore.

That is why I wrote it in the first place was to awaken something that was lost inside of someone. This site is great to get your thoughts out to other people.

We may not always agree in what we think the important thing is that we think. A brain is a terrible thing to waste. I am sure you all agree

Bruce

----------


## Xcape

> I think I would get that feeling if I were in a room alone with one of the 'Sopranos' who was showing signs of itchy fingers.


 :FRlol:

----------


## erato

Ahh.. what a question.. i love it

this doesn't really answer the question.. well kind of.
When you and another have a string attaching your mind and hearts, and upon these strings ride trains; when you and the other begin to share your mind and heart, without use of the train; when you and the other share a single heart beat, a single soul, a mind, that is when you know that you are drowning into the infamous state of love..

----------


## Midas

What is LOVE? According to Han Suyin who wrote the book, and Fain-Webster who wrote the Oscar winning song from the movie of the book.

LOVE IS A MANY SPLENDOURED THING; 

Love is a many splendoured thing
Its the April rose that only grows
In the early spring
Love is nature's way of giving
A reason to be living
A golden crown that makes a man a king...

Once on a high and windy hill
In the morning mist two lovers kissed
And the world stood still...
My fingers touched your silent heart
And taught it how to sing... Its true ...
Love's a many splendoured thing

Ah, without love, apart from anything else, what would our writers, composers, and movie makers do? (And what else would uccupy a girl's mind so much?) Ok, OK, then some(many?) girl's minds.

----------


## Bakiryu

What is love? How would you define it? And on the 21st century, is love real?

----------


## browneyedbailey

love is a passion that one feels for another. if one loves another, and the other loves the first back, then they devote their lives to one another. that's what i think.

----------


## Bakiryu

> love is a passion that one feels for another. if one loves another, and the other loves the first back, then they devote their lives to one another. that's what i think.


that's romantic love I would say.

I certainly do not feel any burning passion for any family members (except my extremely handsome, smart, book-loving cousin *drools*). 

This point of view seems a little Disney, not to offend.

----------


## browneyedbailey

I had a crush on a cousin once! Oh man! but he wasn't old enough to move or dirve and then his parents isolated them selves from us and nobody has seen him for 5 years except his parents and siblings ( did I mispell any of that smart one?)

----------


## Bakiryu

> I had a crush on a cousin once! Oh man! but he wasn't old enough to move or dirve and then his parents isolated them selves from us and nobody has seen him for 5 years except his parents and siblings ( did I mispell any of that smart one?)


Must.stop.self.from.spell.checking.

Curse you!

(just 3 words  :Tongue:  )

----------


## browneyedbailey

Get over it!

----------


## Bakiryu

> Get over it!


 :Blush:  sorry! (you told me to!)

----------


## browneyedbailey

I was being sarcastic!!

----------


## Bakiryu

oooh, I didn't know there was a thread on this. If so I'm posting another thread on hate. I think that hasn't been done yet. Or has it?

----------


## browneyedbailey

> that's romantic love I would say.
> 
> I certainly do not feel any burning passion for any family members (except my extremely handsome, smart, book-loving cousin *drools*). 
> 
> This point of view seems a little Disney, not to offend.


how is that Disney!!! (did I mispell any of that?! or do you want to GRAMMAR check it too?!?!?!?!!)

----------


## Shivan

I can't explain the meaning of love..but i like this song by Bryan Adams..which it contains something that i believe in it about love,:

*when you love someone..you'll do anything..you'll do all the crazy things that you can't explain..you'll shot the Moon, put out the Sun..
when you love someone..you'll deny the truth, believe a lie..there will be times that you'll believe you can really fly..but your lonely nights have just begun.
when you love someone..feel it deep inside..and nothing can ever change your mind!* :Wink:

----------


## The Atheist

> "There are people who would have never been in love had they not heard love spoken of." ~François, Duc De La Rochefoucauld


If you change that quote to "all people" instead of "there are people", it's pretty near correct




> What is love? How would you define it?


A human construct grown out of the instinctual protection of one's own offspring to preserve their DNA. May cause increased heartbeat and feelings of pleasure/happiness.





> And on the 21st century, is love real?


As real as it ever has.

----------


## jon1jt

Love is a flower left for you under your car window wiper in the morning.

----------


## blazeofglory

> I can't explain the meaning of love..but i like this song by Bryan Adams..which it contains something that i believe in it about love,:
> 
> *when you love someone..you'll do anything..you'll do all the crazy things that you can't explain..you'll shot the Moon, put out the Sun..
> when you love someone..you'll deny the truth, believe a lie..there will be times that you'll believe you can really fly..but your lonely nights have just begun.
> when you love someone..feel it deep inside..and nothing can ever change your mind!*


Bryan Adams' s lines are enticing. i am really done up with this, something that drowns me.

----------


## crazefest456

I previously denounced my love...now I'm here to celebrate it (whatever for of love I have, in bad grammar, poorly written rambling):
i love it..I love mindless "puppy" infatuation-limitless, totally different backgrounds, but this rush, it's crazy I gotta rethink myself I know this is wrong or is it? I'm not going forward like others but why compare, the disease of the heart is stronger than actions...I love, I know I do, but I ignore out of fear...

and my love for songs..music dance what? correlates..my two desires, my two desires myTWOdesireholymygodhelpmei'msliiping.... I guess it's a sign, am i gonna listen though, AM I??? Failure in the two failure no selfcontrol why do I love you!? damn I only knew you for a few days and I don't know you're nothing to me and i to you but we both are each other and I'm probably gonna forget about all this in a day but I just want you to no not what I do know about me thinking about you...don't know me, please, don't! but for now I'll dance in my love, i'll drown, I'll cry of pain of excess, I live in you, i LIVE, even if I'll deny all this in a day, right now I want to dream away, our souls melting in a black kettle above the fire that's white hot but will douse in a moment...
But is it wrong for me to kiss your memories (lack of)? Is it?! AM I SINNER, GOD!?

----------


## NikolaiI

lol, craze!!!!!!!

----------


## crazefest456

it's lack of sleep and endless nirvana songs...I don't mind myself at all!

----------


## NikolaiI

ah good tastes definitely. i liked a certain girl some time ago when i had nirvana and i particularly appreciated the lyrics 'love ya so much it make me sick, ah oh'  :Smile:  i am a HUGE fan of nirvana. they can give you good dreams.  :Smile: 

to explain- i had a mp3 player and mp3 with nirvana and lots of other music, but i gave them all away, everything.

----------


## blazeofglory

Love is what hate not or hate is what love not and there is nothing more than this. Love is a fetter on to you, a something that engages you, imprisons you and once you get in its snare you are done up. Be prepared to be hated too if you have a passion for love.

Love is true and everlasting? I doubt. What is written in a story of love and what is idealized in people's minds are reveries, fantasies and get back to realities or wake to day to day affairs they will turn immaterial. 

Do not fantasize it, for you will fall in to a pit of love, and you will start hating to love. I may sound hoarse, but it is indeed a hoax. See so many tales of love end in tragedies and those survive are some rare ones, and not out of choice, but out of compulsions of course. 

Beyond veneers, you will come upon sheer realities. What you call love is simply imaginations, fantasies and nothingness.

----------


## NikolaiI

Blaze, love can be tragic but isn't that usually because of factors outside of the lovers?

Anyway, you are right that it's illusion, but that doesn't mean you can't cultivate it and still cultivate your spirituality! Love is klitch, and its nature is illusory. Yet if it comes from a place of deep spirituality on both sides, where both sides recognize what is essential and unessential, then it can be a real love.

I would need my relationship to be based at least loosely on this understanding. I want to grow, and I want my partner to grow. I want she and I to be happy.

And perhaps I am idealist because I think people are better than what anyone else thinks. Other people have more limits. I think that people, some of them, are just really wonderful. I'm not explaining this right- but I'm not idealizing something that isn't there. I fall in love deeply and quickly and I wouldn't have it any other way. I don't try to create attachment, I don't try to get rid of it either; it arises naturally of its own and I enjoy feelings of love. I have yet to have them reciprocated in as deep a relationship as I think I'm capable of; but that isn't too discouraging. It's all in your mind. What you choose to believe becomes true.

----------


## blazeofglory

I agree, Nikolai. Man goes through a variety of moods and they change and we all are subject to change. Everything is in flux and it goes perpetually.

Love is what we can cultivate. I love the term cultivation. Of course we can farm love and harvest it. That is why I like you and you do too.

This world, the manifestation of something, consciousness or the like is out of love of creation or else we could not be here, sharing and of course feeling at home with sharing, with this warmth.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Love is a battlefield.


yes, for we are battling over something, and when we battle we do not love, and that is hate

----------


## blazeofglory

> [/I]Love is waht makes you understand what no one understand and to stay when no one stays.it is a rare fortune...
> o detto....


Love is at times what we call the weakness of human being for he fears living alone, from one point of view.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Love is what has the power of transforming, and is what brings you back to your nature.


Does it? At times we get misled. Don't we ?

----------


## TheSeeker

Love is absence of thought, absence of interference of memory of the past, absence of expectations of the future, absence of the ego. Just an acute awareness of the present: yourself and the surroundings (people, nature, etc.). You are merged into Love. There is no giver or taker of Love. It is in everything and everybody can share it.

----------


## blazeofglory

Love is an enigma, an obsession, a mistake, an eruption or convulsion of human impulse. 

love is nothing in itself, a tsunami, a tornado that sweeps everything,but per se it is nonexistent. For it is a process, a flow only.

----------


## Bruce Bradley

Love is the one thing that can make you change your mind before you start to think. 

It can be the most wonderful thing in life.

Then later make you want to rip your heart out and make you wish you could die. 

It can leave you speechless and mute to those who warn of a love that is wrong.

Love can take your breath away and set your life to flight. 

Gain weight because you feel content with your love as it is. 

There is no one else except for the one you love.

Love is many splendid and happy things. 

But for every true love there are as many blue loves. 

Devastation in life is to be used by one you love. 

Some can't go on without their significant other.

Take their own lives, now that is death do us part. 

For most of the others the true loves turn blue. 

A man that had a love and thought it was true.

Broke his heart and made him blue.

----------


## blazeofglory

> Love is the one thing that can make you change your mind before you start to think. 
> 
> It can be the most wonderful thing in life.
> 
> Then later make you want to rip your heart out and make you wish you could die. 
> 
> It can leave you speechless and mute to those who warn of a love that is wrong.
> 
> Love can take your breath away and set your life to flight. 
> ...


This is magic, and the veracity of love is it is abysmally deep.

----------

